# Massive European Pyramids Discovered?



## Perpetual Man (Nov 17, 2010)

Massive European Pyramids Discovered

Saw this posted on another site and thought it was right up our alley (Hope it hasn't been posted here before)

Very interesting if nothing else.


----------



## HareBrain (Nov 17, 2010)

Slightly more convincing than the one on Mars, I guess. But according to wikipedia, even Robert Schoch didn't buy this.


----------



## Perpetual Man (Nov 17, 2010)

Ahh well, if nothing else it would make an intriguing tale. In fact it might turn out that continuing to excavate would be a mistake, at least if they left them alone there might be some romantic notion of what might be... the second it is proved otherwise they are just hills.


----------



## iansales (Nov 17, 2010)

It's a form of racism: how dare the Middle East be more advanced than Europe! See we had pyramids too when they did!


----------



## Perpetual Man (Nov 17, 2010)

Well the Europeans did, anyway, putting on my patriotic British cap (it's a bit dusty), what do we want pyramids for, we've got Stonehenge, Avebury, The White chalk horses, countless castles and if we're prepared to include Jersey (and we should) La Hougue Bie.


----------

